# ONE OF MY DESERT TORTOISE EGGS HATCHED TODAY!!!! AFTER ONLY 70 DAYS!!!! W000000T



## spikethebest (Aug 31, 2007)

ENJOY!!

[img=640x480]http://i8.tinypic.com/52np82p.jpg[/IMG]

[img=640x480]http://i1.tinypic.com/61xv8nd.jpg[/IMG]

[img=640x480]http://i10.tinypic.com/63ugmzo.jpg[/IMG]

[img=640x480]http://i13.tinypic.com/6d1wbig.jpg[/IMG]

[img=640x480]http://i6.tinypic.com/6g8p6qw[/IMG]


----------



## LeopardLover (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratz, what a cute little tortoise  ! Keep us updated if anymore hatch. Has it came out of the egg yet?


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 31, 2007)

oh i will! nope, none so far. but the incubator is still going and the window of opportunity has just started.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats, I hope they do well for you.


----------



## LeopardLover (Sep 1, 2007)

spikethebest said:


> oh i will! nope, none so far. but the incubator is still going and the window of opportunity has just started.





What are they incubated for? The little guys is so color!  I'm so jealous lol


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 1, 2007)

they need to stay at a constant temp.


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 1, 2007)

What are you going to do with the little ones that hatch?


----------



## LeopardLover (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm really excited for you . I love having eggs in my incubator! Can't wait to have tortoise eggs!


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 1, 2007)

josh is first on the waiting list. and then i dont know who is next. and i have 3 1 year olds that i want to adopt out as well. so right now i have 7 babies, and 4 of them im willing to adopt out.


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Sep 1, 2007)

congrats


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 1, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2007)

how exciting cory! awesome photos! you must be a proud father!


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 4, 2007)

haha yup i sure am!


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice so how are the pround torts?I'd like to see one of the tiny sharp beak thing that tortoises use to get out of the egg.I make no sense.


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 4, 2007)

your right, you dont make any sense at all, please spell check and grammer check what you are saying, and please retype it. 

thanks.


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 4, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 4, 2007)

socali, you?


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 4, 2007)

San Diego. I'd be interested in a Desert Adoption.


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry.What are the names of the mother and father tortoises if they have names?I ment that little shrap beak somewere one there head they use to brake the shell with and lose shortly after.


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 4, 2007)

So how many have hatched? Any two headed ones?? I wish I lived closer.


----------



## chris (Sep 4, 2007)

Rees2 said:


> Sorry.What are the names of the mother and father tortoises if they have names?I ment that little shrap beak somewere one there head they use to brake the shell with and lose shortly after.



The egg tooth.


----------



## chris (Sep 4, 2007)

Any new pics of the babies? Oh and how about some pics of mom and dad.


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Sep 4, 2007)

Way cool pictures. Congrats! 
By the way, how long does it normally take to hatch a DT egg?


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 5, 2007)

parental names are moose and milly. so far just 1 has hatched. nope, no two headed ones, i wish!


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 5, 2007)

they hatch between 70 and 120 days. mine hatched exactly on day 70. there are pics of the parents in the tortoise photos threads my me. i have a bunch of pics of them.


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks chris didn't now the name.


----------



## jasso2 (May 22, 2008)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasso2 (May 22, 2008)

I MADE IT TO MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil' Tortie (May 23, 2008)

CUUUUTE!!!  How much is the adoption fee and do you adopt out to residents in TX?

LT


----------



## jasso2 (May 23, 2008)

jaja lil tortie this posting is months ago


----------



## sushisurf13 (May 23, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> josh is first on the waiting list. and then i dont know who is next. and i have 3 1 year olds that i want to adopt out as well. so right now i have 7 babies, and 4 of them im willing to adopt out.



I'm Interested in adopting 1 or 2 desert torts. Can I adopt from you?
I've already filed paperwork with CTTC. I'd love a pair

let me know


----------



## tortoise_dude (May 27, 2008)

how adorable! Very nice pics


----------



## susan (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations!! I want to come over and see!!! Babies are too cute!! Good job by the way I am sad that I missed the tort show the other weekend I had to go to an art show I am sure it was good. I will see you for sure at the san diego one!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 28, 2008)

Neato! The little one is so adorable! Congrats 

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## helensky (Mar 23, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> your right, you dont make any sense at all



If we're being pedantic, It's actually 'you're right'. 


Congrats, though


----------



## terryo (Mar 23, 2010)

Helen this thread is from May..2008. I think Cory forgot about it. LOL


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually 2007 

Danny


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 23, 2010)

Do two-headed tortoises live?

Congratulations on your new baby. Do you have to report the birth to the tortoise authorities or just the adoptions?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 23, 2010)

***SWEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTT******** CONGRADS! =8>)


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 23, 2010)

attention everyone.... this thread was started in 2007......


----------



## Shelly (Mar 24, 2010)

BTW, it's illegal to incubate DT eggs.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 24, 2010)

Shelly said:


> BTW, it's illegal to incubate DT eggs.



i didnt know that then, but now i do.



Stephanie Logan said:


> Do two-headed tortoises live?



yes, but its very hard to do. you have to feed each head seperately, or else one head will out compete the other.


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Apr 2, 2010)

Omg, how adorable! I've honostly never seen any pics of a baby tort "arriving" haha. How cute! So are you a breeder?


----------

